# new ecommerce site and sales at Bay Breeze



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi All,



It has been a great year for us at Bay Breeze Dive Center and thank you to all of those that have supported us through out first 8 months of business.



We are still getting the shop organized and it seems once we make a change, rearrange, bring in new products we do it all over again the next week but it is a work in progress... 



If you have any ideas or suggestion please let me know here or send me a PM, email or just stop by the shop and hang out, we love our friends old or new...



We have some new lines coming soon and are running some sales to clear out some older stock (I know how old could it be, we just opened in April  )

Anyway, a large selection of items are marked down starting at 20% and some as much as 40% to 50% and on those not marked ask we may make you a deal , never hurts to ask...



Open Water classes are $50 off now and we have some specials on Nitrox and advanced training too....



We have our Ecommerce site up and running now and you can visit it at www.thescubageek.net and make an order from the comfort of your homes then just select to pick up at the shop and we will have it waiting for you.



The ecommerce site is also a work in progress so bear with us while we load more products and add some additional functionality to it.



I will have the ability to schedule and pay for charters online at the ecommerce site soon and all of our friends at the PFF get 10% off your first online order. Just email me when you register with your PFF forum ID and I will send you the PFF code to use for your second purchase too.

Everyone who registers will get a one time 10% off coupon for the first purchase but you can get it for the second too as a PFF member.



Check with us as we add ways to earn points towards discounts and gift certificates with us.



Check it out and let us know if you have any suggestions too. 



Thanks and Merry Christmas to everyone,



Carlos & Brian and everyone at Bay Breeze Dive Center


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Christmas PARTY??????????


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

I think we are looking at an after Christmas New Years party instead


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I checked out the new site, that looks really cool. Let me know when you're having your party. I'd love to stop by and grab a beer.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Rich, good to hear from you I missed coming to the cookout Sat. have family in town this weekend...



Planning for New Years day, come on love to see bud..



Merry Christmas to you and Big Rich!!


----------

